# Cheap boarding in Los Angeles?



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I went to USC, I took polo lessons in Topanga Canyon, there were lots of places hidden up there, so you might look. Then I took cutting lessons in Sylmar, they also had lots of places. And then if you don't mind a bit of a drive, there are a ton places in Acton. I would also check Riverside county, Chino Hills in particular. A lot of trainers have horses there.  Good luck!


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you oh vair oh! I guess I'll just have to go and drive around! :]


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like your college is close to Marina Del Rey. I agree with the above poster regarding Topanga Canyon. You're probably going to have better luck finding a stall at a residential property for around $250. Not sure if there is a specific discipline you ride which would require you be ate bigger barn? I'd say north west of where your school in the canyon areas around Topanga and Malibu.

Chino Hills and other places in the IE will be more affordable, but one heck of a drive if you want to see your horse on a regular basis. Maybe try Long Beach, too. I believe they still have a couple stables around there, but not sure what they are charging.

I'm in Orange County and while there are places to board, you would be hard pressed to find something for $250. 

Good luck! If you like to drive and are flexible with your time, you'll open up your options quite a bit.


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

As school is expensive and time-consuming enough as is, I won't be able to take lessons or show. My main concern would be taking her to an unsafe environment.
Thank you for the ideas ALegUp!
Yeah I'm pretty spoiled to only pay $250, but it is a co-op so I muck my own stall and all the boarders help to feed each others' horses.
I guess I'll have to check Craigslist for some residential areas in Topanga?
With traffic being rather gnarly at different times, especially when the waves are good, I hope I'll be able to get a barn, or residential area, as close to the school as possible!


----------



## 74017 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just start making calls. Call tack stores near the area you would like to be and ask for their recommendation. Do you have to drive your horse out or are you shipping? If your shipping, get out here first and pick something out. I live in the area and there are a lot of nice and not so nice places. I'm at a nicer place in the IE and pay around $300/month for outside pipe corral. I love the outdoor pipe corral because they get fresh air. Make a list of your must haves. Access to trails, average age of people at the barn, riding type, do you need an arena with lights, is there an arena, footing, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedAce (Sep 6, 2013)

For some reason, I did not see your post Kitten. I'll most likely be having a friend trailer. I just live a couple of hours north. I would DEFINITELY prefer outdoor corrals or a pasture. I'll definitely start calling tack shops! Thanks for the advice!


----------

